# Service und Support > Testforum >  Intermittierende Hormontherapie

## burkhard

Hallo zusammen, 
das Thema ist nicht neu, für mich stellt es sich aber zum ersten mal konkret: Hatte in diesem Jahr 20-järiges "Jubiläum" von OP und Bestrahlung. Vor 3 Jahren gab es drei Knochenmetastasen, die ich auch mit Cyberknife nicht so kontrollieren konnte, das der PSA-WErt unten beblieben wäre. Habe deshalb seit einem Jahr erstmals Trenantone in KOmbination mit  ERleada eingenommen. Die Werte sind seither durchgehend gut, PSA liegt bei 0.01, Testosteron bei <0.025. Würde mich also weiterhin als hormonsensitiv bezeichnen. Nun würde ich gern eine Therapiepause machen und frage mich, ob das der richtige Zeitpunkt ist. WAs sagen eure Erfahrungen dazu, vielleicht gibts ja sogar Studien?
Bin wirklich gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen, von den Urologen gibts ja keine Begeisterung

----------


## Michael99

Hallo burkhard,
Du bist hier im Testforum gelandet. Hier findet dich wohl keiner. Stelle deine Frage am besten noch mal hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/f...erapien-und-Co

Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## barlaus37

Test  meiner  Signatur

----------

